# Circuito bloqueador de llamadas ocultas al telefono fijo con el pic 16F84



## blackphenix (Abr 3, 2009)

He resumido todo lo necesario para construir el circuito.
Lo tengo en casa, y va de "coña". Ya no me molestan las llamadas ocultas, ni las de numero "privado" ni nada de eso.

Cuesta "4 perras" montarlo.

Saludos.




Nota: para dudas sobre funcionamiento, componentes, etc. podeis escribir a cyberian + orangecorreo + .es,  o al
fijo 91+5270969.



Notas anteriores:
El transformador pequeñin es cualquiera de audio, y hasta se puede eliminar (conectar directamente).

El integrado CMX602B lo tienen en Madrid en "Sagitron", y en "Digital S.A."

Sagitron:
C/ Monton de Trigo, 2, esquina Avda de la Industria. 28760 Tres Cantos - Madrid.
918063800, 936342810

Digital S.A.
ELECTRONICA DIGITAL S.A. PILAR DE ZARAGOZA, 45 Electricidad (Material-Artículos), Madrid	
http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/


-Pido disculpas por poner telefonos (creo que pueden ser de ayuda)-


----------



## espinete2004 (Nov 6, 2009)

Buenas noches blackphenix

¿podrías actualizar el codigo del pic para que una vez que viera que no es una llamada anónima comparara el numero de teléfono recibido con un listado?

Ejemplo: llama el número 12345678 y el pic comprueba que no es una llamada anónima y luego lo comprueba con un listado de números. Si está en el listado, sigue sin sonar el teléfono.


Un cordial saludo.


----------



## investigacion (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola espinete2004, yo pienso que tambien es interesante tener este mismo circuito con el display para poner añadir numeros no deseados.

Por ejemplo: llaman los pesados de publicidad pero con el numero 1234556 pues que se pueda memorizar y tambien lo bloquee. Seria genial.

Por llamarlo de alguna manera tener una lista negra de telefonos, seria muy util.


----------



## blackphenix (Feb 11, 2010)

No entiendo que hace esa Porqueria de anuncio de Jazztel sobre el primer mensaje.

La segunda version del circuito ya esta en marcha, y bloqueará tanto las llamadas ocultas, como los telefonos que sean grabados manualmente por el usuario. Incluyendo los que empiezen por un prefijo como 96382XXXX (centralitas).

-Seguramente jazztel sera lo primero que yo mismo voy a bloquear en mi propio telefono-.


Avisar al foro, que no soy el padre del circuito, sino colaborador y aficionado. Pero
tratare de poneros al dia de como va el nuevo prototipo. Hemos tenido dificultades para encontrar el CMX602, y vamos a probar con otros integrados (esta el CMX612, y los detectores de tonos por ejemplo.) Como PIC ya no será el 16f84, pues se queda corto de memoria. Tambien tendra un LCD y un teclado numerico. 

      -Es todo lo que contar por ahora-

Saludos al foro.


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 14, 2010)

bueno no se si les interese pero en mi caso yo tengo un servidor de internet y en el tengo instalado un software el cual me monitorea la linea telefonica y me bloquea los numeros que yo elija y hasta envia grabaciones como el numero no existe o esta dado de baja en mi casa esta bien por *QU*e el server esta encendido las 24 hrs asi que siempre lo tengo activo se los paso por si les sirve


----------



## ink (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola..
soy nuevo en el foro y este circuito es genial.

Al parecer no me funconará a mi que vivo en méxico ya que me imagino que 'T E L  M E X"  utiliza el mismo estandar de Estados Unidos, el Bellcore y que este circuito únicamente funcionaria para el ETSI. ¿Será que el voltaje telefónico es distinto tambien?

Luego aca donde vivo no se consiguen resistencias de 1% de tolerancia 

¿Creen que será posible utilizar otro tipo de resistencias o ponerle de 10% de tolerancia?
De ser posible lo intentaré armar, pero creo que no podre conseguir tampoco el CMX602B.

Podría adaptarse para que funcione con el bellcore? ¿El hardware seria el mismo? ¿solo debería ser necesario cambiar el código del pic para que se adapte a las especificaciones del protoclo CALL ID de bellcore (ahora Telcordia)?


----------



## ciberian (Sep 10, 2010)

En España puedes bloquear tanto las llamadas ocultas, como numeros de telefono concretos, e incluso aceptar solo los numeros que elijas con este aparato:

http://controldellamadas.es.tl/Home.htm

(siento que ya no pueda ser de libre distribucion como el publicado anteriormente)

Un saludo.


----------

